# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [IP-2007] Formulaire InfoPath dans une bibliothque SharePoint

## pnd_dom

Bonjour  tous !

Je souhaite rendre accessible un formulaire InfoPath 2007 directement dans mon site SharePoint via le navigateur, le "hic" c'est que le formulaire se lance systmatiquement  avec infoPath.  ::roll:: 

J'ai essayer plusieurs faons de le publier sans rsultat, j'ai bien cocher "Activer en tant que page web" dans : Paramtres-bibliothque de formulaires => Paramtres avancs.

Avez vous une ide sur ce que j'aurais oublier, ou si il faut installer un outil complmentaire sur SharePoint?

J'ai dcouvert l'environnement SharePoint il y a trois semaines, je rame normment alors merci  tous ceux qui prendront le temps de consulter mon problme.

Cordialement, DoM.

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

Au niveau configuration: La prco est d'avoir forms server.Au niveau formulaire: Vrifier que le formulaire est en mode compatibilit navigateur (aller dans "option du formulaire" puis sur l'onglet "compatibilit").Au niveau de la bibliothque, aller dans paramtres avancs puis activer la gestion des types de contenus et slectionner "Activer en tant que page web".Dans les paramtres de la bibliothque, enlever le type de contenu par dfaut ("formulaire") et prendre votre formulaire.Ensuite votre formulaire sera accessible depuis le navigateur.

----------


## pnd_dom

Me revoila,

Donc j'ai reconstruit mon formulaire dans les "rgles de l'art", paramtrer correctement la bibliothque mais le formulaire s'ouvre toujours avec InfoPath.  ::(: 

Pour ce qui est de Form Services je ne sais pas si il est install, je dois attendre mon admin chef pour qu'il s'en occupe. 

Merci pour votre aide, je vous tiens au courant si j'ai du nouveau.

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

Alors si vous avez tout fait dans les "rgles de l'art", il semble que forms server ne soit pas install.
Et dans ce cas la, il est impossible de l'ouvrir dans une page web puisque le moteur de traduction d'un formulaire Infopath vers une page web (form services) n'est pas install.

Si vous avez un MOSS 2007 *Enterprise*, il est install directement.
Le cas chant, il s'agit d'une brique  rajouter.

En esprant vous avoir un peu plus clair.
Cordialement.

----------


## jff42

Si vous n'avez que WSS, et pas MOSS, Forms Server n'est pas rajoutable.
Donc la saisie passe par le client (en attendant le filler de la version 2010).

En lecture, si vous n'avez que quelques documents XML spcifiques  prsenter, mettez-les dans un webpart XML, avec la feuille XSLT de votre choix (une vue du XSN dcompact va bien). C'est un cas rare, mais sympa.

----------

